# Boat and fishing Show



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Anybody up for a group trip to the boat show at Ford Field this weekend? I was thinking we could have lunch or dinner in Greektown as part of the outing. I'll need someone to keep an eye on me, lest I do something crazy.......LOL Those shows can be a dangerous place to visit.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Wont be in town this weekend, sounds like fun.

I will be helping Neal and the Michigan Sportsmen Against Hunger on Wednesday...bring a bag of food for the underpriveleged and get a free pass!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The food drive = free pass is for Wed and Thurs only. Me, Joel, Amos and Bowdad will be there Wed.

Neal


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Won't be going this year. Maybe next if its back in Pontiac.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Walleye Mike - How come? Just curious and sounds like there might be a good rant in there somewhere?   

I thought that parking rates would stink, but sounds like they got that figured out with the set rate of $3 or whatever. I am looking forward to checking out Ford Field myself.

E, I am still checking with my friend and will let you know more details later when will be around. It would be nice to hook up for a little Greek town if we can swing it. I don't know how long will have either. Have to check with the boss on that one and find out how long we have a sitter.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

T-Bone, don't know the area(where to park). Don't like Detroit--too much crime for me. Also much further away than Pontiac. Even Pontiac wasn't really worth it going every year.


----------

